# ACE Competition S1 replica



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

So, the scandinavians with Quattro-fever most likely knows about this replica, featuring many original Audi Sport items. Now ACE Competition has been out with their replica to show a little about.

Injoy!


----------

